# DME Compression/Cold Therapy (such as Game Ready) rental billing codes



## dnoone (Oct 25, 2016)

How should DME equipment, such as a Game Ready compression/cold therapy device, be billed when it is a rental? A supplier is using the E1399 DME, miscellaneous code twice: E1399 one time for the sleeve purchase, then E1399rr each week for the rental of the unit. Is there a more specific code for either? Thanks.


----------

